# Puff 2012 Pipe - The Next Step



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK guys, we've picked a shape and now it's time to move forward. I thought I'd create this thread so everyone can chime in on how they think we should proceed. Should we move right on to nominating carvers or should we consider material first? Should we do something else before either? Let me know your thoughts fellows.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I could be wrong on this, but wasn't there some discussion on getting several bids from different carvers?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Voting on carvers is basically the same as voting on material. I don't think there are any carvers beyond the big pipe houses who do both briar and meer, and even the big ones just import the ready-made pipes and sell them. And I don't think alternative woods would be a popular option, so that might as well be skipped.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

That would kind of be understood, I think the thought was that we would vote on the bids to choose the pipe. Each bid would include whatever material that particular carver worked with and the price per pipe. But it really doesn't matter to me, although even if something doesn't appear to be a popular option that doesn't mean that it should be left off the ballot (IMO).


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I can seen the point that morta might not fit with a big manufacturer at all, and a "micro-carver" might not be able/want to handle all the action. Looks like briar or meer by default.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is pretty much what I was thinking as well. If I correctly understand everyone's thoughts as expressed in previous threads, at this point we nominate presumably several carvers and then contact them and see if they are interested. We will basically just be saying we want a bulldog/rhodesian shape but that we'd leave it up to them to design the specific pipe. We would then have them communicate to us what their design would be (drawings? pictures of an existing pipe? example pipe? I suppose it would depend on the carver?) and price for x number of pipes. As for material, I guess that if someone was nominated who working in meer (Altinok for example) he could let us know what his design/price would be and if that choice received the most votes we could go with that. That being said I'd suspect that most likely the pipe will be a briar.

Still, if anyone has any futher thoughts on how we should handle things or if you can see any problems we might not be anticipating with the above approach throw them out there now. We're kind of going in unchartered waters here, so we may have to be flexible and change as things develop.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, sounds good to me. I'll start off by suggesting Mark Tinsky, JM Boswell, and lesser known David Jones (I don't know much about David Jones, I just thought I'd throw an unusual one out there. Here is his website David Jones Pipes - Handmade plateau briar pipes with rusticated finish and acrylic stems. smoking tobacco).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I think the next step is to get an approximate number of pipes we'll buy, which will make the negotiations smoother. Do we know that yet? I think the difference between 10 pipes and 30 pipes could be significant, and the carvers could give you a better idea if they know the number.

Then I'd probably pick the material.

After you have that, you have the makings of an RFQ (request for quote) that you can take to the carvers - "We need x number of Rhodesian/Bulldogs made out of Briar".


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> I think the next step is to get an approximate number of pipes we'll buy, which will make the negotiations smoother. Do we know that yet? I think the difference between 10 pipes and 30 pipes could be significant, and the carvers could give you a better idea if they know the number.
> 
> Then I'd probably pick the material.
> 
> After you have that, you have the makings of an RFQ (request for quote) that you can take to the carvers - "We need x number of Rhodesian/Bulldogs made out of Briar".


Good idea, though I have a feeling many people would want to know more details before they commit to buy one. I know I wouldn't commit to buy a pipe without even seeing a sketch or knowing how much it is going to cost me. Of course this leads us to a chicken or egg problem&#8230;


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say that, assuming I like the final design of the pipe and it's in the low hundreds of dollars price range or less, that I will likely be purchasing this pipe. So, there's one on the list. Who's next?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I would say that, *assuming I like the final design of the pipe and it's in the low hundreds of dollars price range or less, that I will likely be purchasing this pipe*. So, there's one on the list. Who's next?


But that is kind of what I was saying, you can't give a definite yea or nay on it until you know the price and what it will look like... So assuming we get similar posts from 30 people, we would be asking a pipe maker to quote for 30 pipes, as long as everyone likes them... seems kind of sketchy to me.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Rad Davis makes a spectacular Rhodesian,
but I think that might be a higher price
point than most of the group would be
interested in. I would be in for one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My most expensive pipe right now is a $112.50 estate Sasieni Four Dot pot. The meerschaum pipes last year were something like $150, weren't they? While a group pipe would be sorta neat, if it isn't a shape I'm eager to have and not a "different" material, like meerschaum or morta, then I'm not so sure I'm going to jump in for a $200-300+ pipe that I can't even inspect first. 

Actually, I originally started participating in these discussions thinking it would be another meerschaum pipe. Meerschaum is uniform as opposed to briar, where one piece of briar can be much better than the next. Meerschaum can have a design incorporating a date and "Puff", or even the puff logo. It seems that moving away from meerschaum as a material presents all sorts of difficult problems and complications, not to speak of price.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Without calling folks out by name, there are a couple of guys on this forum who have made some gorgeous pipes recently. There would be a certain appeal to having the work done in-forum if you will, and would probably offer an attractive price point too. Kind of keeping it in the family.

Of course, an order of this size may not be feasible, but worth thinking about anyhow.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think if I was a one-at-a-time pipe maker, making a different pipe every time would be half the attraction. An artisan pipe maker would be bored stiff making 30 of the same thing, it seems to me, a little like working in a pipe factory. This is one of the reasons I think we need Savinelli, Sasieni, Stanwell...one of the volume pipe makers to turn out a bunch of the same thing. They do it for smoking contests, why not for a pipe forum? Seems it would be _macht's nichts_ to them, just another pipe order to fill. "We'd like X of your bulldog/Rhodesian shape in size Y, sandblast (or whatever) with an enscribed silver band reading _PUFF 2012_." Or something like that.

Maybe I'm just being stupid or thick about this.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I think if I was a one-at-a-time pipe maker, making a different pipe every time would be half the attraction. An artisan pipe maker would be bored stiff making 30 of the same thing, it seems to me, a little like working in a pipe factory. This is one of the reasons I think we need Savinelli, Sasieni, Stanwell...one of the volume pipe makers to turn out a bunch of the same thing. They do it for smoking contests, why not for a pipe forum? Seems it would be _macht's nichts_ to them, just another pipe order to fill. "We'd like X of your bulldog/Rhodesian shape in size Y, sandblast (or whatever) with an enscribed silver band reading _PUFF 2012_." Or something like that.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being stupid or thick about this.


Agreed. My vote is for a Puff forum member (for the sake of helping out the family with a big order) or a large name. Anything in between seems like it would be problematic.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> But that is kind of what I was saying, you can't give a definite yea or nay on it until you know the price and what it will look like... So assuming we get similar posts from 30 people, we would be asking a pipe maker to quote for 30 pipes, as long as everyone likes them... seems kind of sketchy to me.


Exactly, that's my point as well, given those parameters, I will buy the pipe. However, you often gets comments on this type of thing from people who ultimatly have no real intention to buy. At the very least, we need some rough idea of how many pipes we're talking about. We need to start somewhere.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just noticed that Sasieni, Comoy, GBD, Nording and what have you are made by Cadogan, aka Oppenheimer. :shock: Sort of like the Scandanavian Tobacco Group of pipe making.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

My idea since I am budget oriented. I would like to see where the price stands after the material is picked and "visual ideas" from carvers that take the bid. I am not overly concerned with Meer or Briar. I don't own a Meer and always feel the need for another nice Briar. I am more interested in overall design. That paired with a general price line.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Just posting points as they occur to me...
It looks like last year's meer had a large number of options, from panel design to silver mounts, various stems, tampers, what have you. That let the pipe cover a lot of ground price-wise depending on what someone wanted to spend, and tended to simplify the narrowing process as folks didn't have to decide between designs collectively. If a manufacturer can quote a certain base price for XX units of similar shape with a custom stamp anything that can be left as a buyer option makes it easier to narrow down the manufacturer.
Shortly, the more options a manufacturer can let the individual select from the easier it will be to give a broader price range and hit personal preferences.
Of course, that comes with the usual disclaimer that I am relatively new at this and have never tried to negotiate with a pipe manufacturer before, just spitballing.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Just posting points as they occur to me...
> It looks like last year's meer had a large number of options, from panel design to silver mounts, various stems, tampers, what have you. That let the pipe cover a lot of ground price-wise depending on what someone wanted to spend, and tended to simplify the narrowing process as folks didn't have to decide between designs collectively. If a manufacturer can quote a certain base price for XX units of similar shape with a custom stamp anything that can be left as a buyer option makes it easier to narrow down the manufacturer.
> Shortly, the more options a manufacturer can let the individual select from the easier it will be to give a broader price range and hit personal preferences.
> Of course, that comes with the usual disclaimer that I am relatively new at this and have never tried to negotiate with a pipe manufacturer before, just spitballing.


Damn good points... I keep thinking of what I want, almost talking myself into well if its close I am still in. If it falls to far from what I am thinking, then I opt out and keep looking.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I personally would like to see a very low cost club pipe. The kind of thing we could use to get new people into pipes. Someone on one of the other threads posted about Jan Zeman. He has these pipes on his site that are machine made but he finishes them himself according to his description.

I think they go for about $60.

Here's the description from his site and the pictures.



> Latitude 41, North Cape
> 
> Classic Rhodesian shaped pipe fitted with black Vulcanite stem, no filter. Nice shape and balance, finished in my new Rustic Black, with Carnauba Wax on top, no varnish, just pure smoking pleasure in this very affordable pipe...




























Just my opinion.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I personally would like to see a very low cost club pipe. The kind of thing we could use to get new people into pipes. Someone on one of the other threads posted about Jan Zeman. He has these pipes on his site that are machine made but he finishes them himself according to his description.
> 
> I think they go for about $60.
> 
> ...


I agree with your opinion. I really like what I see here and think the pricing could be just right for everyone.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

This is certainly a lively thread but I can't help but think matters are getting a bit over complicated, just my two cents not pointing any fingers.

The simplest thing is probably to say choose 5-6 pipe makers, a range of small time artisans and production makers, couldn't hurt if a few did more then one material. Start with a basic barebones design no embellishment except the Puff stamp in the mid under $100 range to the mid over $100 range. I don't know what the purchasing volume of previous years was but let's say quote for 30 units (individually purchased after all it's not a group buy), with say a margin of 10+/-. 

There's little point arguing who will or won't want to make us a pipe until we ask them, I feel 5-6 makers should give plenty of range. As Indigosmoke seems to be the brother organizing this I'm confident he could select a bunch of quality makers that offer us a little diversity without a further group vote.

There's no point in people committing to buy something till they know what it is they are buying, and what price they are paying. I think starting with a barebones design at a lower price point helps the budget orientated (myself included), while offering embellishments like last year allows those with a little extra cash to splash to enjoy themselves, and why not.

As for the meer v. briar debate, true each block of briar differs, but meer is carved by hand so each pipe will still have subtle differences no matter the materials. I'd be reasonably confident that any maker would use a particular grade or quality of either for the starting price point so pipes of a similar quality should still be produced.

Just my two cents gentlemen.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Brinson said:


> I personally would like to see a very low cost club pipe. The kind of thing we could use to get new people into pipes. Someone on one of the other threads posted about Jan Zeman. He has these pipes on his site that are machine made but he finishes them himself according to his description.
> 
> I think they go for about $60.


I'd buy that Rhodesian. :tu This seems the perfect solution to me. Surely he could add a "Puff 2012" or something on the shank.

Nice find, Chase!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'd buy that Rhodesian. :tu This seems the perfect solution to me. Surely he could add a "Puff 2012" or something on the shank.
> 
> Nice find, Chase!


I would actually be interested in this avenue too. If they're all machine pre-made, couldn't there also be a possibility of multiple shapes with the same "puff 2012" stamp? The dog/rhodie group could get theirs, the zulu group could grab zulu's, etc.

I know that makes things even more complicated but it might increase the amount of people interested because of the customizability. Or at least shut Jim up about getting his zulu :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Rad Davis makes a spectacular Rhodesian,
> but I think that might be a higher price
> point than most of the group would be
> interested in. I would be in for one.


I imagine you're right, but damn, that would be awesome!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

On the other hand, with Brinson's idea, I'd jump on the list right now. 

I'm not really getting involved in the process this year; I figure I'll check out what you guys decide on and either I'm in or out. I would say that I would prefer briar as opposed to meerschaum. A meerschaum once is amazingly cool; every year would not be. Besides, the 2011 meer can still be ordered, if that's what someone want. It's not like it's a limited edition or anything.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Personally, I lobe my Nording pipes, I think it would be great to have a Nording Puff 2012 pipe. I'm getting one this year, despite who carved it. Just wanted to throw Nording into the mix.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

That Rhodesian is HOT.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd buy a machine made one if the options are there, IE Bulldog or Bent Bulldog and choice of Bit... Finish, Etc.

If the guy has a good product and stands by his work...and has a reasonable price, why not give it a go.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> lesser known David Jones (I don't know much about David Jones, I just thought I'd throw an unusual one out there. Here is his website David Jones Pipes - Handmade plateau briar pipes with rusticated finish and acrylic stems. smoking tobacco).


looks like his stuff ends on ebay in the $60-130 range


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking on the Jan Zeman site, and I can't find prices anywhere. Am I blind?


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

A note about the final shape (Bulldog/Rhodesian): 

To get this form consistent usually requires a lathe big enough to turn briar blocks. Preferably a large metal lathe (~$800, at least). That's just the logistics of the form: A perfectly round bowl, with a perfectly angled rim. It's doable without a lathe. But not easy to get consistent. 
Try drawing a circle on a sheet of paper. . .it's really hard to get it right. 
But with a compass it's easy.

Anywho. . .I love the idea of having a Puff member craft the 2012 pipes as well (a couple people threw my name into that pool, and I'm honored but respectfully decline for this year). 

By the looks of their work, I think some carvers mentioned in this thread may not be able to produce 30 consistent Rhodesian pipes. That's not belittling anyone (particularly this David Jones, who I hadn't heard of until now but I love his style). I'm just noting this to say:

- Maybe the next step is materials?
- Or price?
- Or hand- versus machine-made?

Mostly, just trying to keep the equation as simple for John as possible. Who we all know is putting a lot of time into this (Thanks, John!). So maybe it'd be easiest to get X, Y, and Z nailed down (form, materials, cost-range), then worry about specific carvers?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

What about Bob Davison (http://www.rmdpipes.com/home.html) I know he has done club pipes before. If you go to the pipes he has for sale, the very last item shows a bunch of club pipes (volcanos) that he sold for $70-$115. Seems like if he could do a bulldog/rhodesian shape that he might be in the price range we are looking for...


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What about Bob Davison (http://www.rmdpipes.com/home.html) I know he has done club pipes before. If you go to the pipes he has for sale, the very last item shows a bunch of club pipes (volcanos) that he sold for $70-$115. Seems like if he could do a bulldog/rhodesian shape that he might be in the price range we are looking for...


Wow, Nick... Impressive pipes (smooths!) for that price range. Did not think that was possible for an 
American pipe carver (guess some Boswell's come close). 
-Never heard of him but he has club pipe making experience, too. Cool shapes (creative). I would buy a sub $100 pipe from him.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> What about Bob Davison (http://www.rmdpipes.com/home.html) I know he has done club pipes before. If you go to the pipes he has for sale, the very last item shows a bunch of club pipes (volcanos) that he sold for $70-$115. Seems like if he could do a bulldog/rhodesian shape that he might be in the price range we are looking for...


Amazing pipes!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thirston said:


> Wow, Nick... Impressive pipes (smooths!) for that price range. Did not think that was possible for an
> American pipe carver (guess some Boswell's come close).
> -Never heard of him but he has club pipe making experience, too. Cool shapes (creative). I would buy a sub $100 pipe from him.


I know, I really like the way those volcanos look. I don't know about the quality, but it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Personally, I lobe my Nording pipes, I think it would be great to have a Nording Puff 2012 pipe. I'm getting one this year, despite who carved it. Just wanted to throw Nording into the mix.


+1 on Nording.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> +1 on Nording.


Doesn't look like the parent company, Cadogan, is interested. Sent them an inquiry off their website last week and they didn't even bother to respond. (My query was for Sasieni, Nording, Comoy, or any of their pipes...)That sort of thing puts me off buying anything from them, ever, GBD, Comoy, Nording, even another Sasieni! I hate businesses that have a form on their websites for questions and *then don't bother to answer after you go to the trouble to fill it in*!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I hate businesses that have a form on their websites for questions and *then don't bother to answer after you go to the trouble to fill it in*!


I see that Nording does have a separate email add, so Erik's off the hook.  Sasieni apparently doesn't, though. Not going to look for the others...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Personally, I lobe my Nording pipes, I think it would be great to have a Nording Puff 2012 pipe. I'm getting one this year, despite who carved it. Just wanted to throw Nording into the mix.


I agree, I would love to see a nording puff 2012. He makes some fantastic pipes!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What about Bob Davison (http://www.rmdpipes.com/home.html) I know he has done club pipes before. If you go to the pipes he has for sale, the very last item shows a bunch of club pipes (volcanos) that he sold for $70-$115. Seems like if he could do a bulldog/rhodesian shape that he might be in the price range we are looking for...


Very interesting! Looks like we might be getting some traction on this. :tu


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What about Bob Davison (http://www.rmdpipes.com/home.html) I know he has done club pipes before. If you go to the pipes he has for sale, the very last item shows a bunch of club pipes (volcanos) that he sold for $70-$115. Seems like if he could do a bulldog/rhodesian shape that he might be in the price range we are looking for...


Those are beautiful. That volcano two listings down is speaking to me...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> *Doesn't look like the parent company, Cadogan, is interested. Sent them an inquiry off their website last week and they didn't even bother to respond.* (My query was for Sasieni, Nording, Comoy, or any of their pipes...)That sort of thing puts me off buying anything from them, ever, GBD, Comoy, Nording, even another Sasieni! I hate businesses that have a form on their websites for questions and then don't bother to answer after you go to the trouble to fill it in!


What is their website?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> What is their website?


Cadogan 20 Vanguard Way is the company. Maybe you'll have better luck. Can't seem to find the link...gotta get to the tee! Ah...http://www.aop-group.com/.


----------



## T-Bacco (Nov 2, 2011)

I want in on this!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I contacted Jan Zeman and he told me he wasn't doing club pipes any more, just FYI.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Cadogan 20 Vanguard Way is the company. Maybe you'll have better luck. Can't seem to find the link...gotta get to the tee! Ah...A Oppenheimer Group.


Thanks! I've seen that site, I wasn't sure it was the official one though.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Going with a mass manufacturer may end up being the only way keeping the price point relatively low. I am guessing by the time most people know who a small carver is, ala Boswell for instance, they sell everything they can make as fast as they list it. 

Haha, Puff silver banded special addition corncob?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Haha, Puff silver banded special addition corncob?


Is MM still thinking about bringing back that bulldog cob?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, just a thought here, there is a shop about 40 minutes from me. A few of the Ohio members on here know of it and speak highly of them, myself included.

Check out their site, Home page

Look at the s&r pipes. The owner make them. The ones on the website are fairly pricey, but they also have some that are very affordable @ the $100 range, and very nice. I bombed ajfernandezfan one of them a while back. If you guys would like, I would be happy to go talk to the owner about making our puff pipe and report back afterwards. I bet she would do it at a price that everyone would appreciate, and she really does do nice work. The ones I have are great smokers.

What do y'all think?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check in. I'll catch up on the thread tonight. The moving process has finally caught up with me and I've been crazy busy. If anyone is willing to step in and take over managing the Puff 2012 pipe process for the next few weeks let me know. I'd really appreciate it. I'll still help out when I can and will happily step back in as much as needed in early December.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Haha, Puff silver banded special addition corncob?


Now if there was just a zulu cob...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to check in. I'll catch up on the thread tonight. The moving process has finally caught up with me and I've been crazy busy. If anyone is willing to step in and take over managing the Puff 2012 pipe process for the next few weeks let me know. I'd really appreciate it. I'll still help out when I can and will happily step back in as much as needed in early December.


Not sure how much is really going on at this point anyhow, so kick back a little, John! No crunch time on the horizon in any case. Looks like we're digging into a bit as is, so maybe by the time you clock back in some things will have taken form.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had an idea.. I really like the look of the savinelli new art pipe. They do not offer the bulldog currently in a new art pipe.. I wonder if they would be open to the idea of perhaps doing a new art bulldog for the "puff pipe". Of course we would need a bid if they will entertain the idea.. Just a thought.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Just had an idea.. I really like the look of the savinelli new art pipe. They do not offer the bulldog currently in a new art pipe.. I wonder if they would be open to the idea of perhaps doing a new art bulldog for the "puff pipe". Of course we would need a bid if they will entertain the idea.. Just a thought.


Nice pipe, but it might be slightly north of the price range for some. It's also a filter pipe, so that would turn a few of us off for sure.


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

I would be interested in any design or material, as long as it has a sub $200 price tag....

On a side note, could someone please direct me to where to purchase the 2011 Meer mentioned earlier as still being available?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

smburnette said:


> I would be interested in any design or material, as long as it has a sub $200 price tag....
> 
> On a side note, *could someone please direct me to where to purchase the 2011 Meer mentioned earlier as still being available?*


Unfortunately, they are no longer available... I think the last day to order was around the 15th.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just popping in to keep up with where we are...


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

The Bob Davidsons have some very nice takes on the bulldog/Rhodesian/Eskimo shape. Did anyone contact him to see if he's willing to do our club pipes?

hp
les


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Katharsis said:


> That Rhodesian is HOT.


Yep. If it's at that price point, with a sweet finish, I'll pick one up. Hell, at that price point, I'd pick almost any thick-walled shape up.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wondering if there is anything new on this?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Just wondering if there is anything new on this?


Nothing right now... Indigosmoke is moving, and we are discussing (though not so much recently) what we do next... we have already decided on a shape, and now we have to decide if we want to choose the material next, or nominate carvers, or something else... feel free to jump in.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Nice pipe, but it might be slightly north of the price range for some. It's also a filter pipe, so that would turn a few of us off for sure.


you don't have to use a filter do you? I have several cobs with no filter and they smoke great! Also my local sells the new art and it does not have a filter In the piece.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> you don't have to use a filter do you? I have several cobs with no filter and they smoke great! Also my local sells the new art and it does not have a filter In the piece.


I have a Forever stem for my cobs, otherwise I'd be folding a pc into where the filter normally goes. pita. The New Art takes a 6mm filter. Filter pipes are a pita to clean. Can I smoke it without a filter? Sure, I just don't want to.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Well, it's 2012 so I think it's time to get the Puff 2012 pipe process moving again. 

If I remember correctly we've selected a bulldog/rhody shape and had reached the point where it was time to begin to contact the carvers and see if they are interested, as well as to get an idea of what they might be willing to do, in what material, and at what price point? I'll start another thread where we can discuss pipe makers. Sound good?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Well, it's 2012 so I think it's time to get the Puff 2012 pipe process moving again.
> 
> If I remember correctly we've selected a bulldog/rhody shape and had reached the point where it was time to begin to contact the carvers and see if they are interested, as well as to get an idea of what they might be willing to do, in what material, and at what price point? I'll start another thread where we can discuss pipe makers. Sound good?


There have been some pretty decent candidates presented here already. I suppose those nominators could repost their ideas on the new thread and we'd be off to a running start.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim, agreed. I've started the new thread. 

Everyone, please post your suggestions in the new thread so we have them all in one place. Thanks!


----------

